# Burnt Down House



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

My friends mom is a real estate agent, and shes selling this house that got burned up pretty good. Nothing external...but if theyre gonna live in it again, they got A LOT of work to do. Anyways I thought it be cool to take some pics. I'm uploading more...

















And as I was leaving the house these sweet clouds started to form, so I took a quick pic.


----------



## icassell (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not wild about the house shots, but those clouds are amazing! I think you might have some dust on your sensor in the top middle of the frame.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea...the house shots were kinda weird. I really didnt spend much time. It smelled really bad. And thanks...I think it is. I didnt even notice...great.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

Heres a couple more. It was the first time I've ever seen anything like it. Everything was melted, pretty interesting. CC welcome.


----------



## icassell (Jul 13, 2008)

I like the last one ... is that a melted radio?  You might consider cropping the white pedestal out.


----------



## rgower (Jul 13, 2008)

The cloud one left me saying "holy" out loud. Looks like God's vacuum about to suck up those houses. Spectacular.

I'm not so big on the house shots, but i do like the first one in your second post. It's got a nice grunge feel to it, whereas the others don't really seem to have any distinct "feel"


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

icassell said:


> I like the last one ... is that a melted radio? You might consider cropping the white pedestal out.


 
I just did, it looks a lot better. Thanks!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

rgower said:


> The cloud one left me saying "holy" out loud. Looks like God's vacuum about to suck up those houses. Spectacular.
> 
> I'm not so big on the house shots, but i do like the first one in your second post. It's got a nice grunge feel to it, whereas the others don't really seem to have any distinct "feel"


 

I was pretty scared, it looked like a tornado was gonna hit down. But nothing happened. It was pretty impressive though. 

As far as the house shots go, I was just excited everything look so cool. No specific angles or anything just simple snapshots.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

rgower said:


> The cloud one left me saying "holy" out loud. Looks like God's vacuum about to suck up those houses. Spectacular.
> 
> I'm not so big on the house shots, but i do like the first one in your second post. It's got a nice grunge feel to it, whereas the others don't really seem to have any distinct "feel"


 

Hows that ^ for a vacuum lol


----------



## icassell (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, those clouds are really something!  (... looks in his closet for his ruby slippers ....)


----------



## hercry1441 (Jul 13, 2008)

i really like the one with the melted radio, especially without the white pedestal

also, i really like the fan one, i just wish the whole fan could have been in the frame


----------



## invisible (Jul 13, 2008)

So, did you use matches or just a lighter? 

The melted radio is something else it almost seems like a piece of pop art created with Illustrator from scratch. I'd suggest a closer crop, though... and maybe some more contrast to make it pop.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow......sad event for the family who lived there. 
I didn't think much of the first shots but I did like #3 and #6. The grey scary cloud and the melted radio were my favorites.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

Florida summer storms are my favorite time of the year, nice pics!


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 13, 2008)

Did the cloud turn into a twister?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

invisible said:


> So, did you use matches or just a lighter?
> 
> The melted radio is something else it almost seems like a piece of pop art created with Illustrator from scratch. I'd suggest a closer crop, though... and maybe some more contrast to make it pop.


 

This work for ya?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

hercry1441 said:


> i really like the one with the melted radio, especially without the white pedestal
> 
> also, i really like the fan one, i just wish the whole fan could have been in the frame


 
I might have one...I just dont like the glare from the window. The highlights were blown out like crazy. I'll look for it.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Wow......sad event for the family who lived there.
> I didn't think much of the first shots but I did like #3 and #6. The grey scary cloud and the melted radio were my favorites.


 
Thanks anthony, bunch of potheads lived there...thats how their fire started  so I feel worse for the people that will have to clean up the mess than the previous owners. lol



C677T said:


> Florida summer storms are my favorite time of the year, nice pics!



Thank you! 



Easy_Target said:


> Did the cloud turn into a twister?


 
I wish... I was waiting for like an hour hoping they would touch the ground and rip some houses away....all for the sake of awesome photography lol. Thats wrong.


----------



## icassell (Jul 13, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> This work for ya?




Much better!  I really like it!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

icassell said:


> Much better! I really like it!


 
 Thanks I do too!
It's so unrealistic....never seen something like this. So ..... interesting lol.

I cant stop lookin at it.


----------



## invisible (Jul 13, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> This work for ya?



Your profile says it's OK to edit your images, so here it goes:






Now, I suck at post-processing and  to make matters worse  I use Picasa. This was just to illustrate my point. I'm sure you could do much better than this.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

Sawwweeet....I'm def. gonna try other styles.


----------



## dry3210 (Jul 13, 2008)

Clouds are nuts

The melted stereo is a cool pic


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

hercry1441 said:


> i really like the one with the melted radio, especially without the white pedestal
> 
> also, i really like the fan one, i just wish the whole fan could have been in the frame


 

AHA! Found it.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 13, 2008)

the composition of the shoes is brilliant.  that one is the best of the set IMO.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

Jeepnut28 said:


> the composition of the shoes is brilliant. that one is the best of the set IMO.


 

Thanks buddy. Although they werent meant to be that seriuos, and I didnt spend that much time ( like i said...smell was bad ) I still think that each of these pics came out pretty good, and they all have something that makes a decent pic. I just think theyre interesting for the most part.


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing colours! Care to share?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sorry...what do you mean?


----------



## hsmom (Jul 14, 2008)

The cloud pictures are amazing!!!  

Are those cobwebs on the ceiling fan?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

hsmom said:


> The cloud pictures are amazing!!!
> 
> Are those cobwebs on the ceiling fan?


 
Thank you, and yes....in such a short time, the spiders found a home.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2008)

This thread does not leave me alone, not because I am so captured by the photos of the burnt house (sorry, I'm not really), but because I keep wondering WHO the person might be to BUY this house??? That smell, you mention it (!), will NEVER go away, I think, never EVER, no matter how much work people put into the house. And I think the amount of money you have to pay to make this house a HOME again for someone might easily surpass the sum you'd pay for a NEW one!??!

The cloud photos, I should add, are totally amazing, and so is the photo of the melted radio! (The cropped version).


----------



## bradster76 (Jul 14, 2008)

I like it all Toof, the comp. espescially. It's truly a UE kind of eye you have, and style. The fan shot was cool. BTW...the Bluemoon beer sign is worth some money... might want to let the agent know...hehe. 

The melted radio really was awesome! Looked like something out of a cartoon. Very nice to see something like that, you don't see a melted radio everyday. Did you get anymore inside shots of the house?


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice shots, especially of the clouds and stuff, but crop out that sensor dust in the middle of some of the cloud shots... =-)


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats a ridiculously wide lens you have there! how wide?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

bradster76 said:


> I like it all Toof, the comp. espescially. It's truly a UE kind of eye you have, and style. The fan shot was cool. BTW...the Bluemoon beer sign is worth some money... might want to let the agent know...hehe.
> 
> The melted radio really was awesome! Looked like something out of a cartoon. Very nice to see something like that, you don't see a melted radio everyday. Did you get anymore inside shots of the house?


 

Frankly...I was scared. Lol, the windows had been left open and we found this huge spider and rat. To add to that, there was beer bottles, condoms, just random crap that made me not wanna be there for long. lol I think the real estate agent has to take pictures of everything though. I'll see if I can get a copy.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

bradster76 said:


> I like it all Toof, the comp. espescially. It's truly a UE kind of eye you have, and style.


 

YES! Somone understands! lol thanks bro


----------



## manaheim (Jul 14, 2008)

The melted radio or whatever is very neat.  Those cloud pictures are SCARY.  Was the house there the next day?  Sheesh... looked like someone was selecting it for removal.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

manaheim said:


> The melted radio or whatever is very neat. Those cloud pictures are SCARY. Was the house there the next day? Sheesh... looked like someone was selecting it for removal.


 

Lol Thanks Manaheim. As for the clouds...I thought they were gonna rip all those houses up. But the clouds just dissapeared. I was upset. lol


----------

